# Help!!! I need a great name for our new addition.



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

He is a male. 6 weeks old today, he gets to come home in 2 weeks. I can't wait.
He is 4 weeks in this pic.









Here is daddy










and Mommy


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

He's a real cutie







I have no idea where I got this from but what popped into my head for a name was "Shogun" I don't like it myself but that's what came to mind when I looked at his pic. I think that a pic at 4 weeks is not the pic to use when naming a new pup, they change so much so fast he prolly looks really different already. He doesn't have to have a name when you bring him home. I like the idea of hanging out w/them for a few days a week or even a month or so and seems their personality or something they do or don't do will help name them something appropriate.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh I couldn't agree more. If you hang out with them they will 'tell' you their name.
BTW what popped into my head was Cole as in King Cole.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

He's a Wisconsin dog eh? I think you should name him after a cheese! Cheddar? Edam? There are lots of choices out there


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He looks like a Rudi, Rudy. Adorable!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

He looks like a "Bandit"! Adorable!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cutie Patootie


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Since he does look like a bear cub





















how about Ursus?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I always wanted to name a pup "Boy".


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

Snoopy was the first thing that came to my mind. I know, kind of a dorky name for a shepherd.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like a Sam to me.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

He looks like he could be a Spencer or a Boris.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Just looked at the pic again and the name that came to me was "Rogue"


----------



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

at home finally!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

I like sam....He looks like he is saying Sam i am....


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I think he looks Adorable. As far as names, I love the name Parker, or Landon. Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## bigboy (Sep 21, 2009)

this site also has a long list of names that you could pick from you can name him kane which is on the list


----------



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

well we named him Loki-Norse god of mischief and it is really fitting!!


----------



## AdoptingShepherd (Oct 8, 2009)

He does look like a Sam... 3 votes for Sam


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

How about Bently?


----------

